# Is it still worth it to pick it back up?



## Cou (Jan 11, 2019)

So.. i?m a little overwhelmed. I used to play it a lot back when it came out but completely stopped cause I got really busy and i kept missing the events and such so i never bothered to pick it up cause // I was kinda bummed that I always missed out on a lot of things.. But I really wanna play it again now that I have more free time. But is it still worth getting it still?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2019)

The game unfortunately requires a lot of attention now if you're hoping to get (mostly) everything.
You have to decide what's more fun to you; grinding the constant events to get what you can, or just playing when you see something you particularly like.
I'm saying this because as of late, a lot of players seem to have lost interest or just don't like it due to the constant same things over and over. Also a personal opinion, I feel that the quality of items has  dipped after Halloween.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 15, 2019)

If you really want to play it again, then why would it not be worth it? They've made a lot of improvements to the game since you last played and there's still a lot of active players. I've been playing since March and the game is so much better than it was when I started playing.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 18, 2019)

I just picked it back up again today after not playing since around October and... I'm overwhelmed but I'm in the same boat as you. I'm very anxious that these items are going to be transferred over to the Switch version and Pocket Camp is the only way to get them. I've got a very bad collective personality and I obsess over games with Catalogs, Pokedex's, etc that have a list of items and gets filled out as you collect. I don't feel good or right until I have it all.

For now I'm just casually playing again, reminding myself that all of these items could be traded once the Switch version comes out. Hopefully Nintendo releases more information though and is transparent about what actually Pocket Camp has to so with AC Switch.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 18, 2019)

pinkfawn said:


> I just picked it back up again today after not playing since around October and... I'm overwhelmed but I'm in the same boat as you. I'm very anxious that these items are going to be transferred over to the Switch version and Pocket Camp is the only way to get them. I've got a very bad collective personality and I obsess over games with Catalogs, Pokedex's, etc that have a list of items and gets filled out as you collect. I don't feel good or right until I have it all.
> 
> For now I'm just casually playing again, reminding myself that all of these items could be traded once the Switch version comes out. Hopefully Nintendo releases more information though and is transparent about what actually Pocket Camp has to so with AC Switch.



That’s honestly the only reason I chose to play Pocket Camp in the first place. I’m hoping these items will be transferable to the Switch. I’m so sad to have missed out on all the other events which had cute furniture, ahhhh. ;~;


----------

